# Makita 2020 8" jointer???



## dj9fingers (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi, a question for those in the know out there. I bought a Makita 8" jointer last week. It's the model 2020 and is about 30 years old. It came with 0.0 info on it and a large dose of buyer's remorse. It was so clean and quiet I just could'nt resist (you may know that feeling!). Now comes the hard part, finding blades or a manual. Does anyone have any idea where I could find such things or would it be better just to have them built from scratch, the blades that is. The ones that are in there are ok for now but....What do you think?? Thanks


----------



## Wpddet25 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Makita 2020 owners manual. I got one.*

Are you still wanting a copy of the makita 2020 jointers manual? I just bought this jointer and can make you a copy of the manual if u wish.


----------



## RichWill (Feb 24, 2014)

Wpddet25 said:


> Are you still wanting a copy of the makita 2020 jointers manual? I just bought this jointer and can make you a copy of the manual if u wish.


I would really appreciate it if you could send me a copy of the Manual for the Makita Model 2020! Thanks!


----------



## Wpddet25 (Oct 4, 2013)

Can you send me an email address to send the copy of the owners manual. Send me a message to [email protected]


----------



## jwb96 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hoping you're still around - I'm emailing you for a copy of the manual too, if you would be so kind.


----------



## Semperfikids (Jul 18, 2020)

This is a long shot, but I have a 2020 as well. Would you be willing to send me a copy of the Makita 8' Jointer? That would be incredible, thank you. [email protected]


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Wpddet25 said:


> Can you send me an email address to send the copy of the owners manual. Send me a message to [email protected]





Semperfikids said:


> This is a long shot, but I have a 2020 as well. Would you be willing to send me a copy of the Makita 8' Jointer? That would be incredible, thank you. [email protected]


If you read carefully, he posted his email address for someone to request a copy of the manual. Did you try sending email to that address to ask for it?


----------



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

Makita 2020 instruction book can be found in this folder: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1w6LvL5J_PgqRbsTYaWZPupTGUERwunWy

Mine is 30 years old and the only thing I have had to replace are the motor brushes, which are available. The blades sometimes come up for sale on eBay.


----------



## jwb96 (Aug 7, 2016)

StevenWoodward said:


> The blades sometimes come up for sale on eBay.


I found that the Makita planer knives are easy to find, and their dimensions (outside of length) are identical to the jointer knives. And when taken to the local saw blade sharpeners they were able to cut them down to match the jointer, for just a couple of bucks per knife.


----------



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

Installed a Byrd Shelix helical segmented cutter head in my Makita 2020 jointer. 
Details can be found in this post: https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/makita-2020-jointer-upgraded-byrd-shelix-helical-segmented-cutter-head-223127/#post2136891


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

Try Ridge Carbide for planer, jointer saw blade sharpening etc. I'm pretty sure if they do not have what you want in stock, then no one does.

mike


----------



## Jjrichards (28 d ago)

I've got one of the model 2020 and I'm grateful you had the manual. My jointer is causing a bit of wedging and seem to not be coplanar. Any suggestions in getting it there?

Thanks for any insight you might have.


----------

